# Pig+white pokey dotted red dress=?



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I went to petco with pig to pick up dog clippers and bird food and found a dress that fit her...me...well I could help myself


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG! That's too cute! I'm not one to dress my dogs up (other than Halloween), but I don't think I could have resisted either. lol


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

lol..............she looks so sweet


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That's great!She looks so cute!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe poor Pig! she really wants to come live with me now! lol
She is adorable!!!!! I have been asking Shana for pictures so thank you!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aww pig! thats SOOO darn cute!  she actually looks like shes enjoying the new dress haha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what a cutie!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Jmmmm..... I am lost. Is that Pig? Chop Chop Sewweeee, Pig? Indigo Bully Conection Pig?
Cre Cre, Pig?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha thats adorable!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking pretty! LOL I picked that one out too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's too cute.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha thanks ya'll... yes Sammy, that is Pig pig seeeweee pig


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Jmmmm..... I am lost. Is that Pig? Chop Chop Sewweeee, Pig? Indigo Bully Conection Pig?
> Cre Cre, Pig?


Loll yes thats PIG , SEO ...

She looks so adorable in that dress, what a little lady !!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwwwwww she so cute!!!!

my sister works at petco as a bather


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

!!AAHHHH!! Quick, someone stole Miss Piggy.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

O.M.G!!!! hahaha. toooo cute!!! i love it! i can't dress lace up  i get in trouble cuz "she's too pretty to cover up" and "a man's dog doesn't wear clothes" hahaha. i didn't tell him i got her a pink sweater while he was in the hospital  i can't dress George up anymore tho. just had his manhood taken away. don't wanna give him a complex  but she is too too cute in the red polka dots. love it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She wears it with style!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

awww poor pig lol so cute though


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I love it...and now my kids want me to go find a dress for my Princess...lol...see what you started!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LMAO shes like... mom... really??

That is cute! I have a bunch of clothes for china but shes gotten to fluffy to wear them...


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

!Did anyone read my comment? SOMEONE STOLE PIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGG.............


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

so freaking cute.. =)


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Harley D said:


> I went to petco with pig to pick up dog clippers and bird food and found a dress that fit her...me...well I could help myself


She looks like she is mad...lol!!!

Like "why,why,why!"


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

my devil child in a frilly lil red dress lol. 

I do think its funny to put girls in dresses...was half temped to go get something for Cree. he still has his man hood lol. They just dont have anything boyish for cree. I am going to TRY to make something for my bull mastiff someday...it doesnt seem so hard really. I just gotta get my hands on Felony now lol. 

I dont do it alot...well besides to harley 
Its just something I do to get me into a good mood. Anytime seeing a dog in clothes its just to darn funny and cute


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AAAAaaaaaagghhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha *gasps* hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

to cute! she looks adorable and annoyed in those pictures


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha thats funny. Better make sure theres no boy dogs looking up her dress


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

My daughter has a section in her closet just for her dogs clothes. Pretty sad I know. But she does look cute in her dresses. We also have shirts for my sons dog with cute sayings on them. Like chick magnet... Life of the party. We always get why do you dress your big dogs??? Cues we can! Why do you take your tiny dogs with you to the mall in a bag? I want to put mine in a rolling bag and see what they would say at the mall.Nate are ya with me?? We can go to International Mall.
Mrs95cobrasvt


----------

